# UPDATE parts found.TRADE for Speedo Byke Tire/s



## Phattiremike (Jun 22, 2018)

PARTS FOUND, NEED TIRES!!!!  Does anyone have speedo byke parts for sale the year does not matter. TIRES grips, seat, frame w/ patina needed.  Please send a PM on what you have and price.  

*UPDATE... I now have parts to trade or will pay cash for tire/s*

Thanks - Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 8, 2018)

Bump Speed O Byke wanted.  Also looking for parts, tire, decals, clip for kick stand, tool bag, seat.  I have a good rim if you wanted to swap?

PM with what you have.
Mik


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 29, 2018)

BUMP TTT really need a good tire


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 16, 2019)

TTT need a tire.


----------



## Pedalkid (Mar 3, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> TTT need a tire.



Hi if you find any tires I would like to get a pair of them too if possible  here's my email address. pedalkid56@frontier.com thanks John


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 9, 2019)

BUMP someone's holding out, come on guys.


----------



## Pedalkid (Mar 9, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> BUMP someone's holding out, come on guys.





You are right somebody is holding back on parts all I need is 2 tires for my speedo-byke  thanks John


----------



## Phattiremike (May 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## Phattiremike (May 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Phattiremike (May 23, 2019)

Bump.  I'm still looking for at least a tire but will buy what ever you have.  I scoured Ann Arbor and MLC with no luck!  Come on, who's holding out I have stuff to trade if you don't need cash!!

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 5, 2019)

Still looking for a tire!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 6, 2019)

SCORED!!!  thank you @stoney for looking out.  Speedo parts coming soon.


----------



## stoney (Jun 6, 2019)

Your welcome


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 15, 2019)

Bump for tires.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 22, 2019)

NEED pneumatic 12.75 x 2.50 little fat balloon tires.  Whos got one to trade for some nice parts I acquired.  I will buy if you didn't need any parts.  Here's a few pictures, I wrestled this tire off a rim yesterday.


----------

